# miscarriage?!?!



## kayley_baby

i woke up this morning needing the toilet and after wiping noticed there was a very faint trace of blood on the tissue slightly brown but red at the same time, later on i went to the toilet and there was blood again! Redder with a tiny clot!
Since then im still bleeding but its more brown then red! Real scared but confused at the same time!
(btw been to see the dr and he doesnt seem bothered!)


----------



## Rumpskin

My advice sweets would try and get yourself a scan if you can. I phoned the Early Pregnancy Unit at my local hospital today as I have lost my pregnancy symptoms and had a few aches and pains and I am having a scan tomorrow. To be fobbed off by your doctor is not good enough tbh.

They got me in on a cancellation but not sure if they have given me this appointment because I had a miscarriage about 8 months ago.

If you dont want to go back to the doctors, phone NHS Direct who are excellent with really good advice.

Take care xx


----------



## heather91

First off - Don't panic! Bleeds during pregnancy are quite common and are often nothing to worry about. 

If the bleeding becomes quite heavy and you're in pain then best get up to A&E to make sure everything is okay. [It will probably say this in your pregnancy notes]

:hugs: x


----------



## polo_princess

Rumpskins right you should really try to get down to your local EPU and try to get seen to there


----------



## nikky0907

Hmmm...brown blood is known to be the old blood,whats left in your uterus and cervix.
However,you're already 10 weeks you say it's been red?

Could be just a cervical erosion,your vessels are very sensitive at the moment.

But best to be safe hun,take Rumpskins advice and try the hospital,they can get you a scan and check the baby's heartbeat.
Good luck!


----------



## kayley_baby

yeah judging by EDD im 10 weeks gone do have a dating scan in to weeks and from what m/w said they try to do that as close to 12 weeks as they can at our hospital so yeah im around 10 weeks yes and thankyou il try the hospital!


----------



## missjacey44

I had the same type of bleeding around 10weeks.. and i just went straight to a&e and they did a scan. Everything was fine thank god and i think it is quite common but id go get it checked if i was you x


----------



## NickyT75

hope everything is ok hun xx


----------



## kayley_baby

thanks all and il go to a&e tomorrow will let you all know how it goes!


----------



## polo_princess

You didnt go down there today?


----------



## kayley_baby

no its too far to walk and i had no way of getting there without a car or money niether of which i have!


----------



## Leanne&Bump..x

I had this around the same time as you, and im 29 weeks with a baby boy now :) ithink youl be fine as you havent had like blood clots, pain or any dark blood have you? You will prpbably be given a scan in a few days just to check evrything is ok. Hope everything is alrite try not to worry :) x


----------



## Barneyboo

:hug:Good luck for tomorrow hope all is ok x x x


----------



## kayley_baby

Leanne&Bump..x said:


> I had this around the same time as you, and im 29 weeks with a baby boy now :) ithink youl be fine as you havent had like blood clots, pain or any dark blood have you? You will prpbably be given a scan in a few days just to check evrything is ok. Hope everything is alrite try not to worry :) x

Had a really tiny clot and the red blood has been so light its almost a pink/orange colour theres been no severe pain although ive noticed a slight discomfort!


----------



## mummymadness

Good luck tommorrow , Hope the hospital can help and put your mind at ease . xx .


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Hope the hospital does all they can to ensure you and LO are fine. I'm sure it's nothing to be concerned about if you've already spoken to the doc but if you aren't happy don't settle for just one medical opinion xx


----------



## **angel**

goodluck xxxxxxxx


----------



## LongRoadAhead

How did it go at a&e hun? Hope everythings ok
X


----------



## kayley_baby

gynae said its hard to tell but he thinks im miscarrying, thanks for all the concern and support was much appreciated!


----------



## sparkswillfly

:hugs:So sorry. I hope hes wrong.


----------



## kayley_baby

thanks hun me to stil cant stop crying though!


----------



## Leanne&Bump..x

Im sorry to hear hope everything turns out ok! Try not to stress too much, it may just be old blood as you said was only a tiny clot..i hope everythin is alright for you and baby, fingers crossed


----------



## sam's mum

Hope everything turns out ok:hugs: Did they scan you at the hospital? x


----------



## kayley_baby

no have to go back monday/tuesday for a scan


----------



## sam's mum

Can't believe they didn't scan you while you were at the hospital anyway :shock: ...that's awful. Really hope everything goes well next week x


----------



## kayley_baby

well thats what the hospital here is like! Wouldnt even give me straight answers!


----------



## nightkd

That sounds a bit funny to me...especially as they would outright say that he thinks you are miscarrying...without a scan... Hopefully the guy at the hospital was wrong...

Good luck anyway, and don't stress too much. :hug:

xx


----------



## sam's mum

nightkd said:


> That sounds a bit funny to me...especially as they would outright say that he thinks you are miscarrying...without a scan... Hopefully the guy at the hospital was wrong...
> 
> Good luck anyway, and don't stress too much. :hug:
> 
> xx

That's what I thought...what is he basing that on?! Surely he shouldn't be saying that to someone who's pregnant without a good reason. You should have demanded a sccan while you were there. I'd complain x


----------



## NickyT75

Sorry to hear this hun :hugs:

Did he say you were probably gonna miscarry? or just that it was a threatened miscarriage? coz any bleeding at this stage is classed as a threatened miscarriage so maybe thats what he meant & he didnt take the time to explain properly?

lots of ladies can have a threatened miscarriage but then the pregnancy continues without any problems :hugs:

Grrr! I am mad that he didnt give you any real answers or scan you :hissy:

are you still bleeding now? xx


----------



## andi01

Hope all works out Love; Until you know for sure; its going to be a rough few days by try real hard to stay as calm as possible. 
& try to think Positive! :hug:


----------



## LongRoadAhead

*Im so sorry to hear that hun. Try and keep your chin up, easier said than done but you go prove him wrong and have a perfect LO. So many woman have bleeing early on in pregnancy and go on to have a healthy happy baby.Good Luck with everything xxx*


----------



## Leanne&Bump..x

LongRoadAhead said:


> *Im so sorry to hear that hun. Try and keep your chin up, easier said than done but you go prove him wrong and have a perfect LO. So many woman have bleeing early on in pregnancy and go on to have a healthy happy baby.Good Luck with everything xxx*

This is exactly right. if you are still bleeding anr you obv will be worrying like mad why dont you go back to the hospital, you will prpbably see somebody different, and i would demand a scan? they cant say you are probably misscarrying from a bleed alone. I would write everything down you have to ask if you do go again, and dont leave the room until you get straight answers! Good luck


----------



## kayley_baby

sam's mum said:


> nightkd said:
> 
> 
> That sounds a bit funny to me...especially as they would outright say that he thinks you are miscarrying...without a scan... Hopefully the guy at the hospital was wrong...
> 
> Good luck anyway, and don't stress too much. :hug:
> 
> xx
> 
> That's what I thought...what is he basing that on?! Surely he shouldn't be saying that to someone who's pregnant without a good reason. You should have demanded a sccan while you were there. I'd complain xClick to expand...

He did a smear (didnt even explain that properly as at one he was talking about swabbing for STDS and then he only did one swab!) and then he was gone for ages and said it looks like a miscarriage judging on where the bloods coming from or something!
Then i had to talk to a nurse to arrange an app for more blood to be taken to test hormone levels (the same nurse who held my hand through the smear) and she seemed convinced i was miscarrying! Kept saying sorry and that she knew it wasnt easy blah blah blah!
And to be honest i was to distraught to demand anything!


----------



## Rumpskin

I am so very sorry to hear things have not worked out darling. Do you have someone to support you at the moment?

Thinking of you x


----------



## sam's mum

kayley_baby said:


> He did a smear (didnt even explain that properly as at one he was talking about swabbing for STDS and then he only did one swab!) and then he was gone for ages and said it looks like a miscarriage judging on where the bloods coming from or something!
> Then i had to talk to a nurse to arrange an app for more blood to be taken to test hormone levels (the same nurse who held my hand through the smear) and she seemed convinced i was miscarrying! Kept saying sorry and that she knew it wasnt easy blah blah blah!
> And to be honest i was to distraught to demand anything!

Sorry - I wasn't telling you to demand one, just amazed that they didn't do one anyway. As other people have said, bleeding in early pregnancy is quite common and you can still go on to have a healthy pregnancy, so it just sounds like he's worrying you far more than he needs to without finding out as much as possible about what's going on. Hope you get some answers next week - and get lots of rest this weekend! Thinking of you :hugs: x


----------



## kayley_baby

NickyT75 said:


> Sorry to hear this hun :hugs:
> 
> Did he say you were probably gonna miscarry? or just that it was a threatened miscarriage? coz any bleeding at this stage is classed as a threatened miscarriage so maybe thats what he meant & he didnt take the time to explain properly?
> 
> lots of ladies can have a threatened miscarriage but then the pregnancy continues without any problems :hugs:
> 
> Grrr! I am mad that he didnt give you any real answers or scan you :hissy:
> 
> are you still bleeding now? xx

No he actualy said it looks like i am miscarrying!
And about the time thing it took about two hours to get in the treatment room
Then once in it hed spend a total of bout 15 mins explaining w/e he was meant to be explainin at the time and then hed fuck off again for ages!
And no offence to anyone but he was foreign and talked real fast so i didnt understand him at times 
So maybe i missheard and he didnt say i was miscarrying but instead said there was a chance i was going to??
And yes im still bleeding less then yesterday though! That has to be a good sign right?!


----------



## lesleyann

i feel for you hun but thats damn right stupid when i went to my doctor with bleeding they got straight on the phone and get me an emergancy appointment for 7am the next morning to be scanned and have bloods done i have a foreign guy take my bloods i could hardly understand a word he said


----------



## kayley_baby

Rumpskin said:


> I am so very sorry to hear things have not worked out darling. Do you have someone to support you at the moment?
> 
> Thinking of you x

I have my OH but hes taken it bad and started cryin yesterday (never seen him crying before) ro it shocked me but at the same time it made me feel worse so...
I dont know really


----------



## NickyT75

So sorry hun, but if he examined you with a speculum (same thing as when doing a smear) he might have noticed your cervix was starting to dilate? which would explain why he thinks you will miscarry??
(this may not be the case but its the only thing i can think of to explain why he didnt scan you)

I still think you should go back & request a scan - it will more than likely be a different doctor on duty now so hopefully this doctor might be more helpful? 

I know this is scary coz I've gone through it twice myself but dont be afraid to ask them questions at the hospital if you are unsure what they are saying coz its the only way they will tell you anything.

Big :hug:

Hope they can give you some better news, good luck xx


----------



## nikky0907

I agree with Nicky,just assuming that you're miscarrying is quite unprofessional.
Did he tell you to come back if you start bleeding more or something?

Don't jump to the worst case scenario yet! :hugs:
Good luck,thinking of you!


----------



## kayley_baby

missjacey44 said:


> I had the same type of bleeding around 10weeks.. and i just went straight to a&e and they did a scan. Everything was fine thank god and i think it is quite common but id go get it checked if i was you x

How long were you bleeding for? And did you have many pregnancy symptoms before you started bleeding? Because ive had hardly any symptoms throughout and im still bleeding after two days!


----------



## kayley_baby

nikky0907 said:


> I agree with Nicky,just assuming that you're miscarrying is quite unprofessional.
> Did he tell you to come back if you start bleeding more or something?
> 
> Don't jump to the worst case scenario yet! :hugs:
> Good luck,thinking of you!

Well the nurse saie that i had to go back if the bleeding got worse and if i got pains
And in response to the reply before this one he only looked up for about 5 secs surely he wouldnt have been able to see dilation in that short space of time?


----------



## mummymadness

Ihoep you prove the hospital wrong hun , And i hope when they scan you Monday/Tuesday you see a nice healthy baby .
It is suprising what they can tell just by examining you , But without a scan they certainly carnt tell you that its a deffinate misscarriage , So hold hope out hun . Hugs , And good luck . xxx .


----------



## sparkswillfly

I think he was being a little hasty. Im sure youll be fine. Lots of women have a bit of bleeding and go on to have healthy babies. Also I never had any pregnancy symptoms at all.


----------



## kayley_baby

most people i know who have had miscarriages bled for one day (bright red) and had lots of cramping (were in complete agony could barely stand!) and all had humongous blood clots!this is nothing like that so im scared, upset, worried, heartbroken and on top of all that very very paranoid!
And surely due to how far gone i am approx and therefore how big baby must be i would have noticed if he/she had come out of me, wouldnt i?


----------



## nikky0907

Yes hun,you would definitely notice if you pass the sac,and not to mention that if you wouldn't mc naturally you would need a d&c...

:hugs:


----------



## kayley_baby

just in addition to the cervix dilation comment surely if hed noticed that he would have mentioned it? And OH said gynae never mentioned my cervix 
:s


----------



## NickyT75

Im really sorry if I've upset you by saying that hun, :hugs: 
believe me... that was the absolute last thing I wanted to do.

Im wasnt saying your cervix was dilated I was just wondering how on earth a doctor could tell someone that they were gonna miscarry without even scanning her?? & thought this was just a possibility.

I really feel like you should be seen by a different doctor coz the one you saw sounds almost negligent in his treatment of you.

I hope you are resting & this awful time turns out to be 'just a scare' in which case the doctor who told you such a horrible thing should be reported for his conduct. :hissy:

Once again I am sincerely sorry if I have added to your upset and hope you can forgive me?

I really hope you prove this 'Doctor' wrong and go on to have the healthiest baby that hospital has ever seen :hugs: xx


----------



## kayley_baby

NickyT75 said:


> Im really sorry if I've upset you by saying that hun, :hugs:
> believe me... that was the absolute last thing I wanted to do.
> 
> Im wasnt saying your cervix was dilated I was just wondering how on earth a doctor could tell someone that they were gonna miscarry without even scanning her?? & thought this was just a possibility.
> 
> I really feel like you should be seen by a different doctor coz the one you saw sounds almost negligent in his treatment of you.
> 
> I hope you are resting & this awful time turns out to be 'just a scare' in which case the doctor who told you such a horrible thing should be reported for his conduct. :hissy:
> 
> Once again I am sincerely sorry if I have added to your upset and hope you can forgive me?
> 
> I really hope you prove this 'Doctor' wrong and go on to have the healthiest baby that hospital has ever seen :hugs: xx

Its ok hun it did upset me slightly but at the same time it has made me think of all the posibilities so i thankyou for mentioning it and of course i forgive you! I wasnt trying to have ago or anything! Im just really confused right now!
I am resting the best i can in the circumstances and hope to god i dunt jinx myself by saying this but have noticed a slight decrease in blood and still no severe pain or sign of bubs!
I to hope to hell gynae is wrong and do feel he did not take enough time to expalain things etc plus, before he had examined me he basically said there was a total of two explanations ectopic or m/c i have now discovered a whole range of things it could be so the negligance does come to mind!


----------



## nightkd

Hopefully he was just being a dick and had no clue what he was talking about. I do think it's very strange that they wouldn't scan you and would just say 'you are miscarrying' surely as a Dr, if you didn't know for sure you should NOT be suggesting things like that! 

Good luck! Keep rested! And go and complain if it turns out he was wrong! If so, he's upset and worried you for no reason and needs to have someone tell him he was wrong to do so!

More and more and more Good luck and :hug: I hope everything sorts itself out!!


----------



## sparkswillfly

I think the doctor has caused unnecessary stress. As hard as it may sound you should try and relax.:hug:


----------



## sam's mum

sparkswillfly said:


> I think the doctor has caused unnecessary stress. As hard as it may sound you should try and relax.:hug:

I agree. How are you feeling now? :hugs: x


----------



## NickyT75

Just popping in to see if you are alright hun :hug: xx


----------



## nikky0907

How is it going hun?

:hugs:


----------



## Alyandherbump

I ontl just came accross this topic and wanted to share my experience. 2 days after i had a positive pregnancy test i went to my hospital walk in centre because i was bleeding. At this time i hadnt told anyone except my best friend that i was pregnant and didnt even know how i felt about it myself, until the doctor said that it was most likely a miscarriage....used the whole 'threatened miscarriage' thing too. Obviously i've not been pregnant before and having only just found out i didnt really know what was going on or how it all really works anyway. They sent me away thinking that i'd lost the baby i just realised i did want and i had to wait at home for 3 days before i went for a scan.....i bled this whole time...like you, not a lot and it was quite dark, or old. Anyway....went for my scan and they told me not to expect anything good, they were all sure the baby would be gone (plus no one knew yet how far along i was). A few seconds later they founf the baby on the scan and everything was fine...9 weeks gone, i dont know how i didnt know! So anyway they said that they couldnt see a reason for the bleeding and that some women bleed all the way through their pregnancies and if it isnt affecting the baby then its nothing to worry about. And i stopped bleeding about a week after that! 

So i know what you're going through but things can turn out alright in the end. Just keep your thoughts as positive as possible and one your little miracle and things may just turn out ok for you too. 

I'll be thinking of you xx

Let us all know how things turn out!


----------



## kayley_baby

well im still bleeding but still no pain! Which is a good sign, right? I have to go at 8 tonight for blood to be taken and then have my scan either tomorrow or tuesday (have to wait for a phone call!)
Thankyou so much every one for the concern and suggestions as to what may have caused all of this! It is much appreciated! Especially alyandherbump! Your story has brought some hope!Thankyou!
As i wont know much before tomorrow i cant realy respond to the comments asking how everything is but as soon as i have had the scan il be sure to let you all know!


----------



## NickyT75

I've got everything crossed for you hun xx


----------



## sparkswillfly

good luck. x


----------



## sam's mum

kayley_baby said:


> well im still bleeding but still no pain! Which is a good sign, right? I have to go at 8 tonight for blood to be taken and then have my scan either tomorrow or tuesday (have to wait for a phone call!)
> Thankyou so much every one for the concern and suggestions as to what may have caused all of this! It is much appreciated! Especially alyandherbump! Your story has brought some hope!Thankyou!
> As i wont know much before tomorrow i cant realy respond to the comments asking how everything is but as soon as i have had the scan il be sure to let you all know!

No pain is a good sign :hugs: Really hope that you get some good news at your scan x


----------



## kayley_baby

i hope so to!


----------



## nikky0907

Lots of luck and sticky dust for tomorrow! :dust: :hugs:


----------



## kayley_baby

thankyou so much!


----------



## fairywings

Hi, I have been following your story and just wanted to wish you all the best!


----------



## andi01

:hug:Wishing all the best for you;


----------



## biteable

good luck hun xx


----------



## NickyT75

Hopefully you have been scanned by now & baby is ok :hugs:


----------



## jenjen

good luck hun, I hope evrything turns out ok for you x


----------



## claire1983

Any news yet?


----------



## exquisite

Just read all these posts, and there seems to be a lot of people saying that they've experienced the same as what you are experiencing and still delivered a healthy baby, so I've got my fingers crossed that the same will go for you. 
Keep us updated, I hope the doctor is wrong.
(L)


----------



## mummymadness

Hope alls well .xx .


----------



## Rumpskin

Any news darling? Thinking of you x


----------



## pinkmummy

Thinking of ya hun :hug:


----------



## NickyT75

Still no news? really hope you are ok sweetheart xx


----------



## sam's mum

Thinking of you :hugs: Really hope everything's ok x


----------



## nightkd

Thinking of you! Hope everything went okay.

xx


----------



## mummymadness

Hope everything has gone well hun ?? . xx .


----------



## Leanne&Bump..x

Hope everyfing is ok, thinkin of you!x


----------



## andi01

:hug:Hope Everything is ok; Thinking of you!


----------



## heather91

Hope everything is okay. Keep us updated :hugs: x


----------



## nikky0907

Hope everything is going ok? :hug:


----------



## jenjen

still no news? I hope you're ok xxx


----------



## pinkmummy

Hope your ok hun xx


----------



## NickyT75

Where are you? I really hope you are ok hun xx


----------



## sparkswillfly

We are all worried now!


----------



## sam's mum

Still no news? :( x


----------



## Ema

No news....keep checking back just to see.....XxX


----------



## nightkd

Yeah, so do I. Please let us know how you're doing! :)

xx


----------



## NickyT75

Just logged on to see if there was any news, Im really worried about her x


----------



## sparkswillfly

I expected to hear something by now. She hasnt logged on since sunday night.


----------



## Leanne&Bump..x

She might have been kept in hosp for observation? I hope everythings alrite with her and the baby x


----------



## pinkmummy

Hope your ok hun :hug: xxxx


----------



## mummymadness

Allso keep checking too see if u and baby are k hun ??. xx .


----------



## sam's mum

Was really hoping there would be some news by this morning. I'm really worried :(

Does she have a text buddy? x


----------



## nikky0907

I don't think so,she is relativly a new member...I do hope everything is alright!


----------



## pinkmummy

I've got some news on Kayley, she left me a message on my profile, saying that she has had a miscarriage :hug:


----------



## sparkswillfly

Oh bless her.:cry:

Thanks for letting us know


----------



## jenjen

aww I hope she's ok x


----------



## HannahGraceee

Awww I hope shes ok :(


----------



## sam's mum

:( Thanks for letting us know. I'm so sorry Kayley. Thinking of you :hugs: x


----------



## Ema

So sorry hope your ok XxX


----------



## helen1234

thats sad news sorry to hear that
xx


----------



## Angelface

thats really bad news, thinking of her x


----------



## kayley_baby

*i did try to write this earlier but pc crashed!
and ive been unable to get online due to the fact that OHs phone can no longer pick up a connection (ive been trying for three days straight)
i went in for blood sunday and then was told id get a call regarding a scan in the morning so i went home, still hopeful! i got a call about 9 00 monday morning saying it was a nurse from gynae and they needed more blood from me as the blood the dr had taken had clotted!
i went back and had more blood taken the dr told me to ring in 4 hours to see what was going on, so i did. when i rang i was told that all tracable hormones had gone which bascically meant id miscarried, i put the phone down and burst in to tears. 
my dad came home and we had a huge a row with me at one point calling him a heartless dickhead ( out of order i know but hed called me dopy for not asking about the scan)
my mum had to ring back and was told they had disscharged me and felt there was no need for a scan!

now im unsure as to what i should do! i havent got a clue as to whether iv passed bubs and sac or not as ive not seen any trace of either i havent got a clue whether my dating scan on 10th has been cancelled and im worried that if bubs is still there i may get an infection!
but i dont want to go back there as quite frankly the staff are crap!!! and dont seem to give a shit about me or bubs!!*


----------



## andi01

:hug::hug::hug::hug::hug:
Stay strong love; xx


----------



## fairywings

That is terrible, so sorry that they have been thoughtless and that you had an argument with your father, he should have been more supportive. I am so sorry for your loss. *hugs*


----------



## Luhweez

So sorry to hear that, and i know you don't need to hear it at a time like this but i think your hospital is a pile of pish and if you were my daugther i'd be screaming at them for how unprofessional they've been.


----------



## pinkmummy

:hug: hun Like I said earlier phone your maternity unit tomorrow and ask to speak to a midwife and explain it all. They should give you a scan to actually confirm that you have miscarried, if they don't then go to your appointment as normal next week as long as they dont cancel it. Good luck and if you need a chat again just give me a buzz xx


----------



## sam's mum

kayley_baby said:


> *i did try to write this earlier but pc crashed!
> and ive been unable to get online due to the fact that OHs phone can no longer pick up a connection (ive been trying for three days straight)
> i went in for blood sunday and then was told id get a call regarding a scan in the morning so i went home, still hopeful! i got a call about 9 00 monday morning saying it was a nurse from gynae and they needed more blood from me as the blood the dr had taken had clotted!
> i went back and had more blood taken the dr told me to ring in 4 hours to see what was going on, so i did. when i rang i was told that all tracable hormones had gone which bascically meant id miscarried, i put the phone down and burst in to tears.
> my dad came home and we had a huge a row with me at one point calling him a heartless dickhead ( out of order i know but hed called me dopy for not asking about the scan)
> my mum had to ring back and was told they had disscharged me and felt there was no need for a scan!
> 
> now im unsure as to what i should do! i havent got a clue as to whether iv passed bubs and sac or not as ive not seen any trace of either i havent got a clue whether my dating scan on 10th has been cancelled and im worried that if bubs is still there i may get an infection!
> but i dont want to go back there as quite frankly the staff are crap!!! and dont seem to give a shit about me or bubs!!*

It's disgraceful the way they're messing you around. One set of hormone levels (considering they completely failed with your first bloods) and then sending you away isn't good enough. I'd call nhs direct and say that you're pregnant, have had bleeding and one blood test but you don't know what to do or what's going on. Sorry they're putting you through all this :hugs: x


----------



## claire1983

They have treated you terribly, I am so sorry for you and hope the pain gets easier for you soon. In the meantime try to relax and much as possible and have your time to grieve. My thoughts are with you hunny.


----------



## mummymadness

So very sorry for you loss . **Hugs** .


----------



## heather91

I'm extremely sorry for your loss. :( :hugs::hugs: My thoughts are with you x


----------



## nikky0907

I'm so sorry for your loss Kayley. :hug:

I can't imagine how you must be feeling...


----------



## Alyandherbump

Im really annoyed with the way you've been treated, it all goes down to young mums and people dont treat you the same, my doc was the same which is why i went to a different one. You have the right to be treated the same as any other mum-to-be. I'd do what was said before, speak to nhs or something, and check your scan hasnt been cancelled and go as normal. If you really have miscarried (and i cant blam you for doubting it with the way they've been messing around) then they need to check its all gone through properly so you dont suffer even more, and if not (im hoping for you) then you will at least know for sure. Let me know how things go for you? xxx


----------



## Leanne&Bump..x

So sorry this is happening to you:cry:..it is disgusting how you are being treated. Alot of them think they can just fob young mums off..but i hope you do get some answers..Let us know, thinking of you..be strong:hug::hugs:


----------



## Angel2Fire

I'm so sorry for your loss, and really angry over the way you've been treated.

I'm 21 but look a LOT younger and often get treated as if I am. I always take my mum or a friend of my mum's (someone a lot older) with me to appointments and usually find that I'm not treated with such a bad attitude, could this be an option for you if you go back to see your doctor and ask what the hell your supposed to do now?

From what I've heard and experienced it does seem as though a lot of doctors e.t.c. speak as if something is true without really checking it out first. I had a suspected ectopic and the doctor at the hospital spent a good 20 minutes talking as if it was ectopic! So I said "well is it an ectopic" and her reply was "we won't know until we've done a scan!!
What you had to go through was truly awful though and when your feeling a bit stronger you should definetly make a complaint.

Try your best to take it easy for a while and remember it's not your fault that this happened. (I'm not going to say don't blame yourself because thats not helpful.) You did the right thing, you noticed something wasn't right and you got it checked. 

We are all here for you if you need support or just someone to chat to.

Take care hun xxx


----------



## FierceAngel

ive just read the last part of yr thread and am absolty ivid with your treatment

you need to go back maybe to another a and e department with out a scan there is no way they can be certain you have had a complete misscarriage

remaining products of conception tht are not removed can cause infection!

having had 4 m/c previous 3 which required d and cs to remove the remaing bits i know how important it is

after ,y first m/c wen i was bleeding realy really heavy i didnt want a scan as the thought of any more interference was painful but consultnant insisted and glad he did because despite huge loss of blood and clots the sac had not completely passed

i dont mean to scare you and forgive me if i have but your health is important and i think its terrible they are denying you such a basic procedure!


----------



## nightkd

Oh Gosh, I've been away for a couple of days and just came back and read your update. I'm so so sorry for your loss :hug:

The hospital are being completely unprofessional by the sounds of it, did you tell them you don't think you've passed anything? That should've been ringing alarm bells straight away... Go back with your mum or someone and demand a scan and for them to tell you what you're meant to do.

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## princess_x0

Hey hun,
I am so so so sorry for your loss. This is awful news :(
The way the hospital have been treating you is awful! I would go back, demand a scan because you may not have even m/c! And if you have I'm sure you're meant to take some antibiotics to prevent any infections. AND they should find the reason as to why you lost your baby! This hospital sounds bloody fucking shit!!!! xxx


----------



## FierceAngel

princess_x0 said:


> Hey hun,
> I am so so so sorry for your loss. This is awful news :(
> The way the hospital have been treating you is awful! I would go back, demand a scan because you may not have even m/c! And if you have I'm sure you're meant to take some antibiotics to prevent any infections. AND they should find the reason as to why you lost your baby! This hospital sounds bloody fucking shit!!!! xxx

just a note if its yr first m/c or even yr 2nd they may not look into the reason behund it as u are not usualy refered unti 3 consec m/c :cry:


----------



## kayley_baby

*Quick update!!
i went for my dating scan today 
and the sonographer said my womb was very clear and theres no baby in there so i have miscarried after all  *


----------



## kayley_baby

*thankyou to everyone who were there when i needed advice it meant so much!!!*


----------



## Luhweez

Oh hun, sorry for your loss and the way you were treated, i know it sounds awful but atleast you went for your scan and found out for sure, abit like closure in a way although you'll never forget your bubs *hugs* xxx


----------



## claire1983

Sorry for your loss honey x


----------



## NickyT75

:hug: xx


----------



## Fern.x

Sorry for ur loss hun xx


----------



## pinkmummy

:hug:


----------



## sparkswillfly

So so sorry for your loss.


----------



## brewanneanan

so sorry for your loss babe x


----------



## Rumpskin

So very sorry to hear your sad news darling x


----------



## MrsP

:hug:


----------



## honey08

:hugs:


----------



## trishk

so sorry hun!


----------



## nessajane

so sorry for your loss :hugs: xx


----------



## kayley_baby

thankyou everyone i really apprecited all the support and everything

i guess ill have to hope for better luck next time :)


----------



## heather91

:hugs:


----------

